# big water waterfowl dog



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys, Ive been searching around and i would like some advice. I was wondering if you guys could help me out in finding a breed of dog that would fit my needs. I hunt on the big water of Long Island, NY out of duck boat over decoys. So my question is what kind of breed would you guys recommend for my type of hunting.

I have no problem training them as i have trained many German Shepherds over the years. I like good quality dogs from good bloodlines. I would love to train my German Shepherd 8 month old pup but i think hes rather big already for the duck boat, but he loves to chase squerls and birds.

thanks for all your help guys.

stephen wilson


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

This is a no brainer! Gotta go with a Chessie. :beer:
Where bouts in LI are you? PM me


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

x2


----------



## Ginger Quill (Jan 25, 2008)

A Chesapeake Bay Retriever is the way to go. Find a good breeder of quality working dogs and you are well on your way.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks guys, looks like i am going with a Chesapeake bay retriever. Does anybody happen to know of a good breeder around NY, or of a good breeder that they have delt with or prefer anywhere.

thanks

stephen


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

laxratnd said:


> thanks guys, looks like i am going with a Chesapeake bay retriever. Does anybody happen to know of a good breeder around NY, or of a good breeder that they have delt with or prefer anywhere.
> 
> thanks
> 
> stephen


Check out Nordais Chesapeakes in Quebec.....Mario Beauregard is the breeder. Top Chessies in every respect. If he doesn't have pups available, he'll know who does.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

HE said his shepard is too big for his duck boat so you recommend a Chessie?

get a crossbreed a chessiehuahua :lol:


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey, not that he is only to big, i should of worded it differently. Shepherds are not desinged for the type of weather we would receive here in duck hunting. the coat is not the best for cold water hunting.

stephen


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

There are a ton of good chesapeake breeders on the east coast, thats were the breed orriginated. Go hang out on these two sites:http://teamchesapeake.com/ and http://www.chesapeakesunlimited.com/ Most of the top breeders and feild chessie people in the country hang out on those sights.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

hey thanks. ill have to take a look at those sights.

stephen


----------

